# Toshiba laptop 100% cpu usage



## bengalfreak (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a toshiba laptop 2455-s305 that seems to get stuck with 100% cpu usage alot. At first I thought it was the memory leak problem of Firefox. But after formatting my hard drive and completely reinstalling winXP Pro, the problem has reappeared while using Internet Explorer 7. When opening a new window or tabbing to another application IE will sometimes get stuck, and the only thing I can do is hit Ctrl-Alt-Del bringing up the task manager. The TM will show between 90-100% CPU usage for IE and that will eventually drop and I will be able to use the laptop again. I'm starting to think I may have some sort of hardware problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bengalfreak (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, not a single reply? Nobody has a clue what's going on?


----------



## bengalfreak (Apr 6, 2008)

Gee, thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Many things can cause 100% CPU Usage.
Malware, Spyware, Virus and to many applications running at the same time. 

Also a poor cooling (CPU) can cause this. Are you vents or CPU fan plugged or dirty?

Many toshiba need to have the BIOS updated. What is your version?
See this link:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...kemjehcgfkceghdgngdgmn.0&ct=DL&all_docs=false

Look at what it says in the Change History.
Be very careful when you flash the bios. Not doing it properly will make your unit unusable. Be sure to read the README file.

Here is another link if you wish to update your other drivers:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...rivateItems=undefined&all_docs=false&x=18&y=4
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bengalfreak (Apr 6, 2008)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Many things can cause 100% CPU Usage.
> Malware, Spyware, Virus and to many applications running at the same time.
> 
> ...


I formatted the hard drive and completely reloaded Windows XP so it can't be Spyware or a Virus. I already updated the BIOS a while ago so that's out. I am trying to find instructions on how to take the laptop apart so that I might cleanout the inside case. Any idea where I might be able to find this information?


----------



## klink1956 (Apr 15, 2008)

try here

http://www.irisvista.com/tech/

chances are you are better off taking all removable panels off the bottom and using compressed air to blow it out
check msconfig what's running all the time?
control panel / administrative tools / services ... take a look there too.
then there is task manager .. under the processes tab / cpu column


----------



## al616 (Mar 15, 2008)

bengalfreak said:


> I have a toshiba laptop 2455-s305 that seems to get stuck with 100% cpu usage alot. At first I thought it was the memory leak problem of Firefox. But after formatting my hard drive and completely reinstalling winXP Pro, the problem has reappeared while using Internet Explorer 7. When opening a new window or tabbing to another application IE will sometimes get stuck, and the only thing I can do is hit Ctrl-Alt-Del bringing up the task manager. The TM will show between 90-100% CPU usage for IE and that will eventually drop and I will be able to use the laptop again. I'm starting to think I may have some sort of hardware problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 You know what...I had a Sony notebook that started doing the same thing. Turns out it had to do with Windows (i was running xp at the time) & it looking for updates all the time. If I remember correctly I went into the "services" deal & disabled the auto update option because just turning it off via Control Panel did not do the trick. I may have disabled BITs also but that may , & probably will , affect other things from running correctly.

I'm not saying that will fix your problem but it's worth a try. Especially since you reformatted the hard drive & wiped any possible virus stuff.


----------

